

Ask HN: What skills did you learn from speeches at Startup School? - sdi


======
sdi
"It's not about winning and losing, It's about doing something that is
valuable."

"You only experience two emotions in startups. Euphoria and terror."

"As a startup CEO I slept like a baby: I woke up every two hours and cried."

------
nodesocket
Some notes/quotes that I took:

"We'd rather make a small number of people really happy, instead of a large
number of people somewhat happy."

"Investors are herders, not followers. You have to plant that they are going
to loose out on the deal if they drag their feet."

"Be great at 1 thing!"

"You have to build something that is not slightly better, or even 2x better,
but 10x better than an existing product/competition."

------
victorantos
if you are resilient and persistent you have a good chance to succeed

